# Swollen Ankle Joint



## GoldLexus (Jan 31, 2011)

My golden Portia is 7 months old. Two weeks ago she sustained an injury to her left ankle. When it happened she had a case of the zoomies and zoomed into her kennel. She did not yip or anything so we didn't know anything had happened. Later that day she was limping but not terribly just after she had be laying down. She was exhibiting strange fear behavior (which I posted about on the puppy board) that day and for the next 5 days so her gate was odd due to this weird behavior. On the 5th day she started acting herself and was less afraid, the next day more herself but then noticed her limping. Didn't really see the limping since 5-6 days before. I need to mention the day after the zoomie fear thing happened I took her to the vet because she was acting so strange. The vet checked her out very carefully and even tested her eye sight. Couldn't find anything but thought perhaps she had a UTI because other findings (excess saliva staining on her vulva) but was unable to due a urine test. So the vet sent me home with a collection kit and some Rimadyl to help with 'possible' inflammation caused by a possible UTI. So from day 1-4 I gave Portia the Rimadyl and in the meantime able to get a urine speciman. No UTI so I stopped the Rimadyl the next day noticed the limp. Anyway, when I noticed her limping I felt around to see if I could find a painful spot that is when I found her ankle swollen!! Took her to the vet again. The vet took a look and wanted to do xrays. Well, we simply can't afford the xrays  So other vets took a look and felt around. They feel that it may be a tendon/ligament strain. So we were given the recommendation to keep Portia quiet for 4 weeks (then a follow up and possibly extend the keep quiet rule). Give her a small doseage of a sedative, continue Rimadyl and added Tramadol. Since the vet visit I have read A LOT and found a sight that supports this kind of conservative treatment. 
My question is have any of you had this happen. Were you able to avoid surgery. Also, if there was swelling how long before the ankle (or whatever joint) wasn't swollen??
BTW the injury occured two weeks ago now. I didn't notice swelling at the beginning, neither did the vet. It was about 5 days later the swelling was found.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

A couple things:

1. Ice that area
2. There are foundations that will help you with medical costs. Here is a thread with links:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/114409-donations-financial-assistance.html

I wish you all the best.


----------



## GoldLexus (Jan 31, 2011)

Would icing be a benefit two weeks out from initial injury? Also what are some of your thoughts on using Rimadyl for pain. I've been reading to not use pain meds because it allows the dog to feel their limitations. I've been giving her Rimadyl to help with the swelling. It has anit-inflammatory benefits. BUT I've also read it could harm the kidneys and liver. Conflicted on whether to continue the med or stop.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

If your dog is healthy, Rimadyl won't hurt her and it seems that she will need the anti-inflammatory properties of Rimadyl right now. 
My Golden is 9 years old and on Rimadyl for arthritis. I am having a geriatric profile done on him every six month. He is fine.
How did you come up with the dog needing surgery? 
If the vets seem to think a sprain, then do as they said, rest and pain meds and icing, like dborgers said. Putting an ice-pack wrapped in a thin towel will still help now. Ice several times a day for about 8-10 minutes at a time.
It will take a few days for the swelling to go down, but the dog does need to rest, no long walks, jumping and running right now. For potty breaks, controlled, short leash walks only. 
Good luck!


----------



## GoldLexus (Jan 31, 2011)

She may have at min. a sprain or possibly a small tear. I've been reading that for a tear the only option is surgery until I came across a site that talked about other conservative methods of treatment which is rest for 8plus weeks. I just want to hear if others had great success at icing and rest. We can not afford surgery. We couldn't even afford the xrays needed to come up with a firm diagnosis.
I started icing today so hopefully the swelling will go down.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

What tear are we talking about? You are saying ankle, do you mean the knee as in cruciate ligament? Or are you talking achilles?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If it is the ankle(hock), dogs can get OCD of that joint and it can be coincidental that she seemed to injure herself.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> If it is the ankle(hock), dogs can get OCD of that joint and it can be coincidental that she seemed to injure herself.


OCD is a definite possibility. They can also get HOD. Does she have a fever? Does the joint feel warm?


----------



## GoldLexus (Jan 31, 2011)

The swelling is at the joint the juts out towards the tail. The small joint above the paw where the achilles is attached. No fever. I don't know the technical name of the joint. Portia stands normally on the paw. Attached is a picture. You can see the difference between the two legs.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

A couple of Danes on my other board had this...let me go look up the thread and I'll post it...


----------



## GoldLexus (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks! I look forward to what you find!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Found it...although the bumps look a little lower than on your pup...


----------



## GoldLexus (Jan 31, 2011)

Hmmm, I think what Portia has is different. She does limp a bit and the lump seems apart of the joint. I wish we could afford xrays...it sure would answer question to what exactly it is. If the vet didn't see anything on xray she would do an asperation and test the cells. She feels that due to her age cancer is very unlikely but the asperation would eliminate that. Currently, if I don't give her pain meds we are not seeing the limp. I give her the Rimadyl to help with the inflammation. She is VERY active which I am trying really hard to not allow her to run and jump. I can tell she really would like to zoom around the house. When I see that twinkle in her eye to zoom I put her in the kennel.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you talked about a payment plan with your vet? Maybe pay a little of every month?
Does your vet have care credit possibly?
If not, why not start calling around town and find a vet that might help you out with a lower price for x-rays or a payment plan. You might also want to check with your humane society and see if they can help you out with a low price vet or some other help.
Some humane societies have their own vet clinics.
Good luck!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Horses get that.. It is called a capped hock. It is a hygroma type situation usually from repetitive trauma. Not uncommon in big dogs like Danes. My Emmie had the same thing on an elbow as a pup. In theory, making sure the dog lays on soft things, helps, ha! With Emmie, it was just a matter of time...


----------



## GoldLexus (Jan 31, 2011)

*Update*

Well, Portia's ankle (hock) swelling has gone down some. Not nearly as swollen as it was. She has been on Rimadyl, Tramadol, and Acepromazine. I only give her a half Aceprmazine in the evening to keep her quiet, the Rimadyl as prescribed 2x daily, and I give her the Tramadol just once a day rather the 2x a day. We've kept her 'quiet' (remember she is 8 months old so NOT easy) for the past month althought in the past couple of days or so has been a huge challenge to keeping her quiet. Consequently, it appears she has now injured her other leg!!! Tonight, She ran (a no no) on the wood floor and slipped, she began to limp on her right back foot  and now she is afraid to walk anywhere in the house. When trying to get her to move I heard a pop sound...a sound I heard when she injured her left back leg a month ago. No swelling so far. She has been given her Rimadyl and Tramadol so we will see if once the meds. takes affect if she will be willing to move. I sure wish I knew what is wrong. Still can't afford xrays. I have a feeling that whatever it is may not be seen on xray, especially, now it is her other foot too! Anyway, that's the update. Feeling very discouraged right now.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Poor girl. Have you asked your vet about a payment plan or explored care credit or called around to see if another vet could do the x-rays for cheaper?


----------



## GoldLexus (Jan 31, 2011)

We simply aren't in a position to make payments  I already make monthly payments for Portia's Wellness Plan which we got so we could make payments on all her shots, vet visits, which are free with the plan, and spay. We've been owned by 3 other goldens and have never had one ounce of health issue with them. I guess we've been lucky. :/


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

What about contacting her breeder for help--not saying the breeder will pay for medical care, but perhaps can point you in the direction of a low cost doc or has experience with what your girl is going through. I just feel bad for the pup if her life is going to rely on being doped up on pain meds with no actual diagnosis. I know with my senior guy who was started on Rimadyl he has to have regular blood work taken to ensure he's not damaging his liver--is Portia being monitored for complications from the meds?


----------



## Leandre (Oct 11, 2016)

hi i just came across this and wonder if you can help me and tell me what happened in the end with Portia. i have the same thing now too?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Leandre said:


> hi i just came across this and wonder if you can help me and tell me what happened in the end with Portia. i have the same thing now too?


This is a follow up thread to this issue, but the poster has not been on the board since 2012

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ard/124190-superficial-digital-flexor-x2.html


----------



## Lexus (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi I'm the original poster! I wasn't able to get back into my original account so I have a new one. Anyway, Portia's hocks are great. As she grew they became less if a problem. The tendon along the back hock stays in place now. No surgery. But now she has problems with her front paws. My other post on this is under Hyperthyroidism and Carpal hyperextension. I hope your fur baby gets better soon!


----------

